# Hedghog ring!



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

My sister and I dropped by the Winners at the mall nearby, and I found this beauty!










It's sterling silver, and so adorable!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

oh goodness, I love that! I don't usually wear rings, but I'd wear that every day. So nice!


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

That is so, so cute!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Awesome! Great find!  How much was it?


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

ohmygosh i wannnnnt that!!! 
what's "winners"? haha


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone  It's probably my favorite ring (I have a few) ^_^



LarryT said:


> Awesome! Great find!  How much was it?


It was $40, but the retail price was $80 so yay for 50% discount 




DexterTheHog said:


> ohmygosh i wannnnnt that!!!
> what's "winners"? haha


Winners is a store in Canada that sells brand name products, etc cheaper than the retail price. It's sort of like an outlet mall ^_^


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Guess who will be going to Winners tomorrow but I'm betting they won't have it. :lol: 

Awesome find.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Soooo adorable! I love it!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

That is such an awesome ring. I am definitely jealous


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Oooohhh so not all Winners stores have the same thing? I'm going to Kingston this weekend... do you think they'll have it at their store?
$80?! That's so much! I can spend $40 though. Good find!


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

Darn. I don't live in Canada, and I checked eBay and Amazon and it's not on either.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Nancy said:


> Guess who will be going to Winners tomorrow but I'm betting they won't have it. :lol:
> 
> Awesome find.


I hope you can find it, Nancy! They said that they don't get this ring in often, so let's hope 



DexterTheHog said:


> Oooohhh so not all Winners stores have the same thing? I'm going to Kingston this weekend... do you think they'll have it at their store?
> $80?! That's so much! I can spend $40 though. Good find!


I find that each store is slightly different, but you could always try  I'm not sure if they'll have it, though, but there are lots of other things you can buy for a good deal ^_^


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

No luck on the hedgehog ring and the women on the jewelry counter said she has never seen one. I'll check back every couple of days but I'm not holding out much hope. It seems the bigger cities get all the good stuff. :x


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Nancy said:


> No luck on the hedgehog ring and the women on the jewelry counter said she has never seen one. I'll check back every couple of days but I'm not holding out much hope. It seems the bigger cities get all the good stuff. :x


Yeah, the lady did mention that it was the first time she had seen a hedgehog ring come in @[email protected] The ring was by a designer named Jenna Blue? I hope that helps in your search!


----------



## Roadroller (Jul 17, 2011)

Too adorable!
I love the little spikes that were carved into it with great care. <3


----------

